# Nerlens Noel to miss season



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> The Philadelphia 76ers are now expecting to hold first-round draft pick Nerlens Noel out for the entire upcoming season as he recovers from knee surgery, coach Brett Brown said Monday.
> 
> I doubt, everybody doubts that he's going to play this year," Brown said before the Sixers played the Cleveland Cavaliers on Monday. "We don't want to waste this year. I think from a skill perspective, it's an opportunity for us to break down his shot, really work on his free throws and start a little bit from ground zero."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9860407/nerlens-noel-philadelphia-76ers-expected-for-season


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

They better hope they get a top 3 pick, because this guy is an f'ing bust.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

For raw big man prospects like this I feel like they need to stay humble to fit in the league.


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

Prince said:


> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9860407/nerlens-noel-philadelphia-76ers-expected-for-season


Prince knows something about going this route!

And we say the KVBL doesn't mimic the NBA!

Apparently they copied us.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Sam Hinkie has been blowing up my phone.


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

Too bad wiggins isn't a euro


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Well already looking like a good move for the Pelicans. I mean Nerlins could still become a good player, but uhmmm...his coach said they need to start from "ground zero" on almost every aspect of his offensive game. And the pick the Sixers get won't be as high as they hope because I think the Pelicans are going to improve their win % above .500 if only slightly


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Makes sense. He was going to have a terrible season, anyway.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If he can play he needs to play. Dude needs to hit the Cook Out five times a day for a burger and a shake in the meanwhile.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> If he can play he needs to play. Dude needs to hit the Cook Out five times a day for a burger and a shake in the meanwhile.


Yep. People acting like "Well they were going to tank. Good move, they'll lose more games now."

You don't sit a raw rookie to tank. You play him because Nerlens Noel is going to lose you games at this point until he fills out his potential.

Noel will be worse than whoever is replacing him on the roster at this point. 

He's sitting because hes not even close to recovered yet. That's not a good sign at all.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Just awful news for 76er fans around the world. 

That franchise needs to catch a break.


----------

